# 16 wks unpaid maternity leave entitlements?



## polo1 (30 Nov 2008)

Hi

Perhaps someone can help me.  
I am currently on my 26wks maternity leave and am thinking of taking the extra 16 wks unpaid leave. I have been paid full salary etc while on ML (i know I am very lucky) but am just wondering now what are the implications etc of me taking the unpaid leave.

Could I loose the company car, prsi and share options that are provided by the company.  Also what about my Pension contributions and VHI ?

Thanks for your help could not find this information and do not want to discuss it with employer as it might open a can of worms unnecessarily.
Thanks


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Nov 2008)

What about contacting the Citizen's Advice Bureau?


----------



## Samantha (2 Dec 2008)

Regarding prsi, you need to fill up a form which usually is at the back of the maternity benefit form - this form must be sign by your employer and return to the prsi section which in turn will credit your prsi so you don't lose anything out.

Regarding VHI, my company has always paid in full my VHI even on unpaid maternity but not for the pension. They did not contribute for my pension when I was on unpaid maternity leave.

Regarding share option and company car, no ideas - we don't have any !!


----------



## huskerdu (2 Dec 2008)

They have no obligations to give you any renumerations at all.

They are very very unlikely to pay you pension or give share options 
while on unpaid leave. I've never heard of this, even in companies generous enough to pay full pay on paid maternity leave. 

Dont know about VHI, or company car. No experience of this. 

Do you know anyone in the firm who as taken unpaid leave for any reason.
If so, You could ask them what happened. It is likely that the policy is the same.


----------



## stevo (7 Dec 2008)

Re: PRSI....... here is some info from teh citizens information website:

*PRSI contributions:* you will automatically be awarded PRSI credits while you are getting Maternity Benefit. If you avail of unpaid additional maternity leave you must get your employer to complete an application form for maternity leave credits after you return to work. 

HTH!


----------



## obella (8 Dec 2008)

From my knowledge in Banking, company car is not taken back which then also means for people who earn car allowance (cash), that portion of the monthly payment will not stop while on "unpaid" leave. I know this is the case in a number of banks.
Not sure re VHI or Pension.


----------



## GoldWings (30 Jul 2010)

A further query on this >> I am about to embark on 8 weeks unpaid maternity leave. My employer has been getting my maternity benefit. But, for the 8 weeks unpaid, should I expect to receive the maternity benefit? My human resources department are not very helpful and it would take a few days to find the right person that would know the answer. Plus they have screwed up a number of times in the past. So I would ge grateful for AAM advice.
Tnx.


----------



## GoldWings (30 Jul 2010)

scrap that - I found the answer on the internet (unpaid leave isn't covered by maternity benefit).


----------

